# Etching materials



## Kingkor (Mar 2, 2017)

Has anyone used nitric acid instead of ferric chloride for etching? And if so how was his results?


----------



## tsuriru (Mar 2, 2017)

Yes. I use it regularly with outstanding results.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Mar 2, 2017)

That also makes one wonder whether the other common PCB etchants (sodium or ammonium persulfates) have any use there...


----------



## erezj (Mar 2, 2017)

where can you buy the etcher?


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Mar 2, 2017)

For ferric chloride or persulfates, try an electronics supply (as in where you get capacitors and wire and stuff, not a TV store!).


----------



## Kingkor (Mar 2, 2017)

I found it in an jewlers store thats why I wondered if its usable and thanks for the reply tslil @tsuriru


----------



## tsuriru (Mar 2, 2017)

Welcome. Remember that the stuff you get is high concentration. Higher than you will need to be able to control the reaction. so....gloves, shoes, apron, eye protection, and respiratory protection - all a must. This is a nasty material. Always work in a well ventilated area. NEVER pour water into acid - ALWAYS pour acid into water when attempting to water it down to your desired concentration. Keep some Soda Bicarbonate close by, so you can neutralize the acid if you need to.... And have fun


----------



## valgard (Mar 2, 2017)

This have very little chance of having an impact but just in case... concentrated Nitric acid can potentially cause an explosion and splash upon contact with organic matter (i.e. small wood fragments) so keep that in mind. Don't ask me how I know... good thing all the safety measures were in place including a nice glass wall.


----------



## jessf (Mar 2, 2017)

I heard vinigar works ok. Probably not as fast. I do worry about exposure to FC over time.


----------



## Nemo (Mar 2, 2017)

Is hydrochloric acid practical in this role?


----------



## tsuriru (Mar 2, 2017)

Nemo said:


> Is hydrochloric acid practical in this role?



Im wondering what that role is actually. "Etching" can be a lot of things. If we are talking about etching blades to bring out hamons or damascus patterns - FC, Vinegar, and Phosphoric acid are probably superior to other materials. However, If it's a deep under bite such as the one required in makers marks or print plates - Nitric acid will go a longer way towards achieving the goal.


----------

